# Finial for TXPaulie



## steve bellinger (Feb 28, 2012)

[attachment=2318][attachment=2319][attachment=2320][attachment=2321][attachment=2322][attachment=2323]You said something about how i turned finials over in my other thread. Well as i was working on one a little bit ago, thought i'd take some pics as i went along.How as i've never had any one but the internet to help me. This is just how i do them.I'm sure others do them different, so take this with a grain of salt. This one is holly as i love how it turnes. I do start off between centers then put in a chunk. Well here's the pics hope it helps. 
Steve


----------



## Kevin (Feb 28, 2012)

Very cool Steve we love tutorials. That's an exquisite piece of work there. 

Is the vessel walnut?


:i_am_so_happy:


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 28, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Very cool Steve we love tutorials. That's an exquisite piece of work there.
> 
> Is the vessel walnut?
> 
> ...


Kevin the HF is a piece of that wood i was asking about over in wood id.Still not sure what it is, but it sure stinks when being turned and it's real stringie


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 28, 2012)

Very cool! I gotta try to do smaller finials, love them, I think they really top the piece, no pun intended. That tip is tiny! That hf may smell bad to the nose but it's candy to the eye


----------



## txpaulie (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey Steve, thanks bunches!:clapping:

Using "mini" tools..?

Looks to me like you do a good bit o' the sanding as you get to the desired form, then continue on down towards the base..?

Much appreciated,

p


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 28, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> Hey Steve, thanks bunches!:clapping:
> 
> Using "mini" tools..?
> 
> ...


----------



## CodyS (Feb 28, 2012)

Very nice! That is some nice stuff!


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 28, 2012)

WOW.


----------

